# Hi



## artbydee (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi,All
It's been awhile since I've been able to participate as I've been working in my Greenhouse since March.Season's over ,now; so I can get back to the brushes
this is a practice piece to get me started 
Have a nice day everyone
Dee


----------

